# All-purpose surf rod/reel combo



## microse (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey all,

I am new to the forums and looking to get in to surf fishing. I used to fish a lot when I was younger and am starting to get back in to it. I live over in Tallahassee, but as we do not live right on the ocean, it is hard to find anything but lake fishing advice here.

I have about a $350-$400 budget and would like to get a rod/reel combo that will work for jigging as well as live bait. I am planning on hooking it up to 30lb braid, so a braid friendly set up would be preferable. Like anyone else, I am hoping for the big fish, but really I will be happy with any action and good eats.

Thanks in advance for the advice and look forward to one day being able to give my own advice back to the forums.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

id go with the spinfisher v. i have the 8500 and i have handled a decent amount of reds on it so far. the biggest fish ive caught with it was 30 pounds and it handled it like nothing! Its also water proof and is meant to hold braid. not sure about what rod though.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, now that you asked...

The Spinfisher V is a great recommendation. Personally, I'd suggest something a little smaller. But you're talking to a guy that fishes with a 3000 series Quantum Smoke on a flat day. I had a couple of 5500 SSVs, and they seemed big compared to the SSg's. I think the 5000 series reels are perfect for our area in most line-ups. (I'd go the next size down on the SSV, Shimano Baitrunner and the Daiwa surf reels.) 5000s are light, easy to throw and if you're using braid, the line capacity will allow enough reserve to fight a big bull or a medium shark. 

The Penn Conquer is probably my favorite in that size, and the price has dipped since the SSV came out. Monster Drag! 

Shimano Saharas and Stradics work great, too. Solid reels with a metal foot, and smooth as silk. If you want to save some money, the SSg's are still a good choice. 

Two low cost rods I can recommend are the Tsunami Air Waves and the Star Ariels. I think you can get the 11 footers for under $100. Penn has a new surf rod out, but I haven't thrown it yet. Their older Spinfisher Surf Rods are solid, although a little heavy. The Torques...good rods, but heavy IMO. I'd stay away from the Power Stick Surf Rods. Broke two in the same place chunking well under their weight limit. I have friends the use the Ande Tournament Surf rods and an Okuma Surf rod with success.

BTW, welcome to the forum! Let me know if I can further help you.


----------



## microse (Jan 24, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> id go with the spinfisher v. i have the 8500 and i have handled a decent amount of reds on it so far. the biggest fish ive caught with it was 30 pounds and it handled it like nothing! Its also water proof and is meant to hold braid. not sure about what rod though.





Pompano Joe said:


> Well, now that you asked...
> 
> The Spinfisher V is a great recommendation. Personally, I'd suggest something a little smaller. But you're talking to a guy that fishes with a 3000 series Quantum Smoke on a flat day. I had a couple of 5500 SSVs, and they seemed big compared to the SSg's. I think the 5000 series reels are perfect for our area in most line-ups. (I'd go the next size down on the SSV, Shimano Baitrunner and the Daiwa surf reels.) 5000s are light, easy to throw and if you're using braid, the line capacity will allow enough reserve to fight a big bull or a medium shark.
> 
> ...


Hey guys...thanks for the responses. I appreciate it. I did some looking in to the reels, and based on reviews and that you both recommended it, I will be leaning toward the Spinfisher V. I think the 8500 does sound maybe a bit overkill, and Joe, you recommended the 4500...I was actually thinking of splitting the difference and going with the 6500. It is only mildly heavier than the 4500 (7g). Since it is only 1g heavier than the 5500 and has a greater spool capacity and faster line retrieval, I skipped the 5500. 

One question I have is how easy is maintenance? I see that it says it is waterproof, but I assume it will still need washing and regreasing from time to time, but I saw a couple complaints about maintenance. I just want something that, with good maintenance, will last a long time, but that would mean I need to be able to maintain it. 

Thanks again for the advice. As for the rods you mention, I will definitely take a look at them when it isn't 2AM.


----------

